# Showing Dry Does In Milker Class?



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Can you show dry does in a milker class?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

There are dry classes for dry does, your doe has to be in milk to show in the milking class


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

When showing in a milking class-the does with an udder will always be placed above one without an udder. The exception being a doe (with an udder) in bad bad condition, but only then.

If your doe is under 2 years and never freshened then she will qualify as a junior. Not sure what your circumstances are?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

If your goats is under two and dry it would be shown as a Jr. You can show older dry does in their age class as long as they have freshened before. For instance, if you have a really nice doe that aborted, then can still show her but she might not do as well cause she wouldnt have an udder. Hope this helps!


----------



## ockeracres (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm not totally sure, but I it probably depends on the time of the year. The PA Farm Show lets you show dry does, b/c it's in January. Of course the does in milk place over the dry does.


----------

